# Die gilde hochfürsten der horde auf alleria sucht leute



## faruukt (26. Oktober 2006)

Die gilde gibt es leider nicht mehr aber meldet euch mal bei darkslayer der ist der gilden meister von der neuen glide (da bin ich auch )   
meldet euch bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






grüße faruukt  
prister lvl 30 horde alleria


----------

